# Hello!



## LisaTaylor (May 22, 2016)

Hello! I wanted to stop by and introduce myself! My name is Lisa Taylor and I love everything having to do with beauty 
I look forward to meeting new people and sharing tips, tricks etc. with everyone <3


----------



## shellygrrl (May 23, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Gabi81626 (May 27, 2016)

Hello


----------



## Gabi81626 (May 27, 2016)

I am new user.Obsesed with lipsticks especially Nars Audacious


----------



## shellygrrl (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Janice (Jun 14, 2016)

Welcome!


----------

